# Head Scratching Day at Range



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought a Savage #10 Precision Carbine in early January. Initial 20 rounds down range with an older low power scope on sand bags, in mid January held promise with under an inch groups. I bought and mounted a 6 - 24 x 44 tactical scope, dug out some ammo that had proved accurate in two previous .308s, attached a short bipod and headed for the range yesterday to ring out the rifle and zero the scope.
I use a friend's farm that has a power line cut through the woods for a range. The noise is controlled, there is no wind, a fifty foot hill behind my target board and I can boom away for hours! Yesterday left me talking to myself when I left the range!
I started by putting the scope on paper at 50 yards (inch high, dead on) then went to a hundred yard set for final zero. Twenty plus rounds later I had walked the POI all over the center of the paper. I was cussing the scope, cussing the gun, questioning my eyesight and wondering about the ammo. I finally left the scope set and fired five rounds for grouping. I got a 3 1/2 inch group with the first three shots at 8, 1 & 4 oclock. The fourth round cut the edge of bullet hole #1 and five was within 1/4" of #2. I fired a 6th round and it hit within an inch of shot # 3! Now I'm not only talking to myself but answering back too!
I decided that I had a broken spring in the scope, or an obstruction between the barrel and the stock pillar in the Accu-Stock. Back at the ranch... I tore the gun apart and looked for loose scope rings, bases or screws. I removed the barrel and action from the stock and began to inspect it closely. I found a small mark on the heavy barrel, bottom center about three inches from the end of the stock. Close inspection of the pillar bed gave me the source. The second of two front sling swivel mounts (the one to which I had attached the bipod, was exposed through the pillar about a thread and a half (.060). Evidentally, the first session with sand bags, dissipated the weight enough that the high screw caused no problems; but with the bipod, in recoil it was affecting the barrel yaw when the bullet exited the barrel! A dremel tool and cut-off wheel solved the problem. Now i just need to get back to the range. I dropped Savage a note to their customer service dept. suggesting that QC check the stocks closer in the future.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad you got that worked out D_I I had that problem 20 years ago with a Savage 110 in 30-06.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Hopefully you worked it out. We'll know after the next visit. You could still have a scope problem. Good luck.


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

keep us informed. i have a model 10 predator .243 24" barrel accutrigger accustock. best group so far .478" with factory ammo. hopefully you got it figured out.


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

Those problems are frustrating! Hope you got it.


----------

